# Del-Bay results



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Anybody out there have any results from Del-Bay? BAIT


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

*Del Bay Results*

*Qual* - Phyllis McGinn / Karen Molloy
1) Out DamSpot, Out -Tom O'Brien (O) Ed Forry (H)
2)Black Hills Lotsa Ruckus (O/H) Mike Galante
3) Gunzup's Busted Rudder - John Thomas (O) Bruce Koonce (H)
4)Mac's Perfect Storm - Betsy Bernhard (O) Patti Roberts (H)
RJ) Blue Sky's Follow A Storm Tom O'Brien / Ed Forry
Jams)Bailey Gavin's Irish Dream - Tim Gavin / K. Sweezey
Island Creek's Rough Sailing - Dottie Metcalf (O/H)
Paha Sapa's Bold Honcho MH - Mike Galante (O/H)
Ruf Sea's Angus - Ken Erikson (O/H)

*Open* - Lee Jolly / John Fallon
1)FC AFC Sally's Power Drive - Jenny Grasse / Ed Forry
2)FC Harmony's Hey You Harry - J. Kent Sweezey / JJ Sweezey
3)A Cut Above III - Betsy Bernhard / Rick Roberts
4)Ruf Sea's Angus - Ken Erikson
RJ)Rocky Grove's Aces High SH - Cindy Williams / Rick Roberts
Jams - FC AFC High Tech CEO - Ed/Linda Haskins / Ed Forry
Longshot Dirty Dancin - Dave Hoffman
FC Sugarfoot's Lone Star Rascal - Dottie Metcalf / Rick Roberts

*Amateur* - Jack Gwaltney / Fran Gough
1)Ruf Sea's Angus - Ken Erikson
2)Rebel Ridge Maxximum Mojo - Lyn Yelton
3)Rammin Sweet Candy - Mindy Bohn
4)Rebel Ridge Boomahrang - Lyn Yelton
RJ - FC AFC Harmony's Hogwild Harley - Buck Linthicum
Jam - AFC Prairie Wind Hawkeye - Newt Cropper


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Congratulations, Rufsea! This



> *Qual*
> Jams)Ruf Sea's Angus - Ken Erikson (O/H)
> 
> *Amateur*
> 1)Ruf Sea's Angus - Ken Erikson


being a feat and a half, plus the money bird in the last series of the Am was on the same line Gus already had taken to a longer mark in the Q. So: short bird, retired, plus dog leaves the line from the Mt. Everest of FT mounds. Bringing a symphonic tweetfest from most of the other finalists overrunning it--but bringing Ruf Sea's Angus the blue after coming up clean.


MG


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

crackerd said:


> Congratulations, Rufsea! This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[c]Open ( 4th)
Ken,
It looks like you and Angus were in the right place at the right time. :wink: 
Good job!,
john


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congrats, Ken. Darn good weekend!!! And congrats, Dave Mindy and Lyn, too! Hey way to go, everybody! BAIT


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats to Ken, Lynn & Mindy.
Nice weekend.
WOW 
Ken Triple Staking Angus and coming away with a Q Jam, Open 4th and Am Win! That's pretty impressive! 
WOW, WOW and WOW :shock:


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

Way to go Ken and Agnes !


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dogs*

Southbay...I believe it's Rufsea's Angie isn't it??


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Way to go, Ken! 

Now how about the Derby results?


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Agnes.....Angie.....it doesn't matter it was still a BLACK DOG!!!!!

way to go Ken, you and your 'wife's' dog had an awesome weekend!!!!!
Geoff


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: dogs*



Randy Bohn said:


> Southbay...I believe it's Rufsea's Angie isn't it??


It thought it was Agnes or Angel, something like that.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't know if Betsy Bernhard lurks here, but if so 
WAY TO GO BETSY!!

Qual 4th & Open 3rd!!    

M


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I always thought winning a Qual was the hardest way to get AAQ!

Congratulations, Ken! WOW!
Tim


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Come on, Randy, Ken--Somebody--what about some Derby results for this trial!


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Derby results - not sure how accurate,

1)Comanche's Agent - Dan Joyner
2)Goodtime Caped Crusader - Dan Walsh
3)Graden's dapper Dan - Charlie hayden
4)Double Creek Bet On Dan - Kay Sweezey

RJ + Jams -??????????????????

Sorry Emily, I don't know if Phil or Craig's dogs finished.


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info. You obviously picked up on the reason for my increased interest! Jamie babies from the same litter (Momma of the pair is also out of my breeding of Eve to Blackwater Rudy) Wish one of the littermates had finished in the placements (Or both, actually). Craig's has some points already, but it might still be a little early for those guys--they won't be two until October.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

rufsea said:


> Derby results - not sure how accurate,
> 
> 1)Comanche's Agent - Dan Joyner
> 2)Goodtime Caped Crusader - Dan Walsh
> ...


A good day to be named "Dan"!
john


----------

